# Worth installing an inline fuel filter?



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Good Morning,

I run premium fuel in my machine with a touch of sea foam or fuel injector cleaner (whatever is on sale at the moment). My machine is not equipped with an online fuel filter.

Should I add one in or fuel isn't as dirty as it use to be?

FYI I run the gas out every season.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

IMO
Can't hurt. Might catch some dirt from filling and prevent a carb problem.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the fuel is clean . . . . to begin with; but what gets into it after we own it ?

I just recently mentioned in another thread that I've begun using cheap see-thru motorcycle fuel filters on all of my lawn and garden equipment . . . . including the snowblower. Cheap in like 41¢ apiece when I bought a dozen at a time on eBay. Now I see they can be had for as little as 25¢ if you shop around for a few minutes:

White Universal Motorcycle Mini Small Engine Fram Plastic Inline Fuel Gas Filter | eBay

Since installing these, I've been amazed at the bugs and Hemlock Needles and general unknown debris that gets into the tank and then shows up caught in the visible portion of the fuel filter. I chose to insert a eBay link to a clear picture of a filter (not necessarily the best price).

I always close the gas containers and the fuel tank as quickly as possible, so I can't explain the vegetable matter; but the bugs must be drawn by the perfumes added to the fuel. They're dead and partly decomposed by the time I see them in the filter; but that material can still cause problems in small valves and needle jets . . . . so I think it's a worthwhile activity to install a filter as insurance, even though there aren't many bugs around when I'm blowing snow.


----------



## Foreverfalcon40 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> I think the fuel is clean . . . . to begin with; but what gets into it after we own it ?
> 
> I just recently mentioned in another thread that I've begun using cheap see-thru motorcycle fuel filters on all of my lawn and garden equipment . . . . including the snowblower. Cheap in like 41¢ apiece when I bought a dozen at a time on eBay. Now I see they can be had for as little as 25¢ if you shop around for a few minutes:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Just ordered these...
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/131929611344?_mwBanner=1

By the time they arrive maybe winter will be over here in NY, but it has yet to snow enough justify using a blower.

Did you use hose clamps to secure it?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

IMHO, you could as long as you have enough gravity to "pump" the fuel trough the filter. I won't recommend it (unless you have a fuel pump on the system or it has plenty of gravity fed).
But as the PP stated, if it works for him it may work for you as well.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

ForeverFalcon40 said:


> ". . . Did you use hose clamps to secure it? . . ."


Check the gauge of your fuel line. I've had good luck (so far) using just the "Spring Clips"; but they must be sized correctly for the OD of your fuel line.

If you disrupt the fuel line to install a filter, you may want to install a Shut-Off at the same time . . . . it's very handy if you ever need to service the carburetor, and don't want to be draining the fuel tank:

90 Degree Fuel Gas Cut-Off / Shut-Off Valve Clamps Petcock Motorcycle New | eBay

Remember to SHOP; I just pictured this valve because it also showed the kind of "Spring Clip" I mentioned above (size matters !). I once order 10 spring clips, and they sent me 10 Fuel Filters for FREE . . . . I don't think that was intentional.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> IMHO, you could as long as you have enough gravity to "pump" the fuel trough the filter. I won't recommend it (unless you have a fuel pump on the system or it has plenty of gravity fed).
> But as the PP stated, if it works for him it may work for you as well.


+1 on occasional flow rate problem using a filter. You MAY find the machine will only run properly on a full tank of fuel.

And also regarding the fuel shutoff: I got a bad batch from an ebay seller. They seemed fine as received but would fail to properly flow in service. The only observable tip-off was a purple shade of red in the plastic knob. Lesson is: buy name-brand valves, not the cheapest available.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've flipped a several snowblowers where the previous owner(s) installed the in-line fuel filters being discussed here.

All ran fine and had no issues with fuel delivery. Would I go out of my way to install them on my own machines? Maybe.

Would I leave them in place on engines that came with them? Yes.


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

It is a good practice to wash out your feul can every year.
It is amazing what accumulates in a sealed plastic gas can.


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

I am using for all my motors a funnel with an extremely fine metallic mesh that stops water,oil and all possible impurities. I never had problems with impurities.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have to agree to clean out your gas can, it's amazing what accumulates, and in the gas tanks, spruce needles, plant matter. I do drain the gas from the snowblowers every year. I picked up motorcycle filters cheap on Amazon, also found my shut off valves there and don't have a problem with them.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

My Toro SS came with a small filter standard


----------

